# Levelling a 5 Gallon Tank with Plastic Shims?



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am setting up a 5 Gallon fry tank. It will sit on the bottom shelf of a cabinet. I have checked with a level and found it to be off by quite a bit. As the nearest CxxTxxx only has plastic shims, is it alright to level the cabinet with plastic ones instead of wood shims? If not, where can I get wood shims? Please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It would all right to use plastic shims to level the cabinet, I have used plexi-glass strips as shims on my 90 gallon with no problems.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Home Depot, Rona and Lowes would all have wooden shims. But not CanTire. Any building supply would have them. CanTire has never really been into that kind of thing.

Good old CanTire, though they are my go to place for many, many things, just doesn't stock construction stuff. No joist hangers, no insulation, no wood shims, no anything that's wood/building related, other than a certain selection of screws and nails, which is limited compared to a building supply place. Even their plumbing supplies are limited compared to a building supply place. They might, maybe, have wood dowels for glue up jobs, but I've never looked to see if they do. 

If you'd rather have wood shims, just go to the right place and they'll be there.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Plastic will last forever, as wood won't if it gets wet on the regular.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

True enough.. I simply find wood easier to work with.


----------

